# iscsi trouble



## rafalj (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi

I connect iscsi and configure it like:
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-iscsi-initiator-howto/
but when I try to read or write file to array I got few seconds delay for reconnect.
Can I tuning it that it always connect? And can I increase speed?

My iscsi file:

```
$ cat /etc/iscsi.conf
officeiscsi (
	initiatorname	=	nxl
	TargetName	=	iqn.1986-03.com.hp:storage.msa2012i.0920d82798.a
	TargetAddress	=	10.10.11.34:3260,2
}
```

This is part of my /var/log/messages

```
Jun 18 07:24:48 muta02 iscontrol[16826]: trapped signal 30
Jun 18 07:25:30 muta02 last message repeated 3 times
Jun 18 07:25:44 muta02 iscontrol[16826]: trapped signal 30
Jun 18 07:25:51 muta02 kernel: >>> _r2t: 0] we lost something itt=58b1f r2tSN=0 bo=0 ddtl=4000
Jun 18 07:25:58 muta02 iscontrol[16826]: trapped signal 30
Jun 18 07:26:12 muta02 iscontrol[16826]: trapped signal 30
Jun 18 07:26:15 muta02 kernel: >>> _r2t: 0] we lost something itt=58b28 r2tSN=0 bo=0 ddtl=800
Jun 18 07:26:22 muta02 iscontrol[16826]: trapped signal 30
Jun 18 07:27:04 muta02 last message repeated 3 times
Jun 18 07:27:11 muta02 kernel: >>> _r2t: 0] we lost something itt=58b3f r2tSN=0 bo=0 ddtl=800
Jun 18 07:27:18 muta02 iscontrol[16826]: trapped signal 30
Jun 18 07:28:00 muta02 last message repeated 3 times
Jun 18 07:30:06 muta02 last message repeated 9 times
Jun 18 07:33:36 muta02 last message repeated 15 times
Jun 18 07:33:39 muta02 kernel: >>> _r2t: 0] we lost something itt=58b42 r2tSN=0 bo=0 ddtl=4000
Jun 18 07:33:45 muta02 iscontrol[16826]: trapped signal 30
Jun 18 07:34:27 muta02 last message repeated 3 times
```


----------

